# histiocytoma questions



## sister2golden (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Day!! My young golden girl, Madison (5 years old) was diagnoised with a histiocytoma. I was given a cortizone cream to try for 7-10 days and if not shrinking she will have to have it removed. Upon reseraching histio, I see most are benign, does anyone have experience dealing with these? I got a pic of when we first noticed it and 3 days later, it looks worse today than what it did when we first found it. 
Thank you golden friends!!
feel free to email as well, I check that regularily, although I should come back her more often there is WONDERFUL information here!!
Thanks again,
Kat in Ohio


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Histiocytomas are benign.. but they can also look like the malignant mast cell tumor in appearance. I usually tell clients that it can take up to one month to resolve. However, if it gets bigger or changes, it should come off sooner rather than later...


----------

